# Wolf Guard Battle Leader, what's the point?



## shmabadu (Oct 2, 2009)

I was perusing the Space Wolves codex and was looking at the Space Wolves Wolf Guard Battle Leader and was wondering what was the point of him? Sure he costs less, but it's made up by his less impressive stat-line. He can get Saga of the Hunter, is that it? I've tried to come up with a reason for him, but I keep coming to the same conclusion, pony up the extra points and get a full Wolf Lord. Is there something I'm missing, or is he like the Blood Claws, why get them, when you can get Grey Hunters?


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

hes a cheap HQ that you can load out and IIRC put on a thunder cat/wolf/shark/emu

its just the question of "do i want to spend my points on other stuffs and have a cheaper HQ?"


----------



## lange72 (Jan 24, 2011)

The only use I've found is that since Skyclaws can't have a wolf guard assigned to them as a leader this is the only way to make skyclaws useful in any way (battle leader w/ jump pack). I've modeled one to do this. Not to be competitive but because I wanted to model Skyclaws and wanted to use them in friendly games / fluffy campaigns. The downside to this is that Skyclaws aren't all that much better than normal blood claws, and the battle leader is not an upgrade in the unit so it can be picked out as an independent character.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

lange72 said:


> The only use I've found is that since Skyclaws can't have a wolf guard assigned to them as a leader this is the only way to make skyclaws useful in any way (battle leader w/ jump pack). I've modeled one to do this. Not to be competitive but because I wanted to model Skyclaws and wanted to use them in friendly games / fluffy campaigns. The downside to this is that Skyclaws aren't all that much better than normal blood claws, and the battle leader is not an upgrade in the unit so it can be picked out as an independent character.


actually, for skyclaws I like to do a Wolf Priest w/ Jump pack, it makes them even more useful and generally doesnt cost much more then using a WGBL with jump pack.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Jump pack wolf priest is the way to go for skyclaws, the fearless and preferred enemy makes up for their poor ballistic skill, and the Mark of the Wulfen is obligatory mark of the wulfen. An at the Same price as a wolf guard, the Skyclaws can come in very useful for an ok price.


----------



## The_Hive_Emperor (Jun 10, 2010)

I like to take the Wolf Guard Battle Leader to add an Invul save and Frost weapon to my GH squads. I see your point that for an extra 3 points you get an additional WS, W, and A but I like to see if I can use the extra 30 points elsewhere. If not, there's no reason not to take the lord, but that's just me


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

the point is that some people don't want to bring a wolf lord, a wolf guard battle leader may be a more fluffy choice for certain battles, like low pointers, or certain scenarios, just like how grey hunters MIGHT be better than blood claws, but someone will always want to take them because they suit his army better than hunters do.

believe it or not 40k is not about taking unit X because it is better than unit Y, its about doing WTF you want.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Its there so you can spend less points on your HQ, which is one nice krak missile magnet, and instead get moar bolters. (Or whatever the Vlka Fenryka use nowahdays?)


----------

